# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Nochmal zum Thema Humanmedizin vs. Zahnmedizin! Aber grndlich bitte!!!

## medibear

Hi an alle,

ich habe in zisch Postings immer wieder gelesen: HM ist schwieriger als ZM, ZM ist schwieriger als HM, ZM hat man nur stre, HM kann man noch Spa haben, ZM ist man von morgens bis abends an der Uni....BLABLABLA....mich wrden die Unterschiede wirklich auch mal brennend interessieren, aber leider war nichts brauchbares dabei. BITTE schreibt doch mal die genauen Unterschiede auf. Am besten knnen natrlich diejenigen posten, die beides studieren oder studiert haben. BITTE postet doch mal was, womit man definitv etwas anfagen kann und was auch mal begrndet wird!

Viele Gre und DANKE,

medibear

----------


## Maynard

HM
- 13 semester studienzeit
- 1 physikum
- 1 stex ("hammer-examen")

ZM
- 10 semester studienzeit
- 1 vorphysikum
- 1 physikum
- 1 stex
- viele praktische kurse

Lernen muss man bei beiden studiengngen. Alleine vom Einschreiben an der uni bekommt man weder bei human- noch bei zahnmedizin einen abschluss.

Klausuren in der vorklinik (physio, chemie, physik etc.) sind meistens bei beiden studiengngen gleich.

In der klinik spezialisiert man sich bei ZM halt auf die fr den zahnarztberuf notwendigen bereiche (kieferorthopdie etc.) aber auch dermatologie, innere sowie HNO. 

Bei HM lernt man von allem etwas (Uro, Gyn, Innere, Chirurgie, Pd. etc.) und spezialisiert sich nach dem studium im rahmen einer facharztausbildung.

----------


## medibear

:Meine Meinung:  
Hi,

genau so finde ich ein gutes Threat...Gegenberstellung und Abwgung. Das beide Studiengnge nicht leicht sind, dass muss jedem klar sein. Was im Endeffekt besser zu bewltigen ist, dass ist leider nicht ersichtlich. Was denken die anderen so darber?

medibear

----------


## Martin R.

Mich wrd ja nur mal interessieren,was diese ewigenGegenberstellungen bringen sollen.
Kannst du dich nicht fr ein Studienfach entscheiden oder geht es hier wieder nur um eine "objektive Einschtzung"?
Solltest du dich nicht fr ein Studienfach entscheiden knnen,dann halte ich solche Gegenberstellungen nicht fr ratsam,da du dich vielleicht fr etwas entscheidest ,was in deinen Augen leichter sein knnte ohne in Erwgung zu ziehen,dass dir dieses Fach mglicherweise weniger Spa machen wrde.
Wenn du ein "Traumfach"hast dann wirst du es auch in Kauf nehmen,dass es im Vergleich zu einem anderen Studienfach mglicherweise schwieriger ist in seiner Bewltigung.Sollte dich aber ein zustzlicher Arbeitsaufwand abschrecken,dann glaube ich wirst du es weder in dem einen noch dem anderen Beruf zu etwas bringen.Vielleicht schreibe ich dies alles  umsonst und es geht dir nur darum wieder eine vollkomme sinnlose und unntige Diskussion ber diese beiden Fcher loszutretten in denen sich dann die Zahnmediziner und Humanmediziner wieder gegenseitig fertig machen.Ich bin gespannt auf deine Antwort und hoffe,dass ich dich jetzt nicht beleidigt habe.
Bis dann!

----------


## Hellequin

> _Original geschrieben von medibear_ 
> * Was im Endeffekt besser zu bewltigen ist, dass ist leider nicht ersichtlich. Was denken die anderen so darber?
> *


Das ganze ist wie der Vergleich von pfeln und Birnen. Wchst beides auf Bumen, ist beides Obst. Aber letztendlich nicht dasselbe.   :bhh:  Und genauso ist es mit HM und ZM. Sicher fllt das eine Studium in einem Bereich vielleicht etwas einfacher aus, ist dann dafr aber in einem anderen etwas schwerer. Abgesehen davon sind Sachen wie Stress, Spass etc. doch sehr subjektiv.  :hmmm...:

----------


## muelli

ein kleiner Tipp am Rande:

Schau einfach mal bei einem Zahnarzt und verschiedenen Fachrzten rein, da drfte sich eine Vorentscheidung rauskristallisieren. Auerdem kannst du whrend der ersten Semester ja eh noch wechseln...

----------


## milz

Mu mich meinen Vorrednern anschlieen: Man sollte sich primr nach seinem Interesse richten. 
Ich persnlich finde zB. Zhne sowas von langweilig, naja, Geschmackssache halt.   :hmmm...:

----------


## Froschknig

Ein vllig inhaltsneutraler Aspekt der beiden Studiengnge :

Bei HM ist man vor den Examina immer mit Fragen kreuzeln in der Schwarzen Reihe beschftigt, bei ZM nicht, da die Examina hier rein mndlich sind. Der eine mags lieber, der nchste hat es....

----------


## muelli

Die ganzen Diskussionen mit den Arten von Prfungen finde ich - gerade fr Studienanfnger - recht sinnlos.
Man sollte sich lieber darauf konzentrieren, mit welchen Krperteilen usw. man spter mal zu tun haben sollte...

----------


## Froschknig

> _Original geschrieben von muelli_ 
> *Man sollte sich lieber darauf konzentrieren, mit welchen Krperteilen usw. man spter mal zu tun haben sollte...*


Sollte man ? Also wir reden jetzt erstmal ber die unterschiede von ZAHN zu HUMANmedizin ???? (neinnein...den restlichen Kopf sollten Zahnis schon auch knen) Aber DAS steht wirklich zur debatte ??????

----------


## muelli

Ok, Krperteile war vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck und sollte vielleicht durch "Bettigungsfelder" ersetzt werden. Ihr wisst doch, was ich meine ...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Froschknig

> _Original geschrieben von muelli_ 
> *Ok, Krperteile war vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck und sollte vielleicht durch "Bettigungsfelder" ersetzt werden. Ihr wisst doch, was ich meine ... *


So gesehen hab ich die Entscheidungsproblematik der beiden Fachrichtungen auch nie verstanden.....aber das hilft den Betroffenen wahrscheinlich nicht weiter.

Die Frage ist doch : WAS WOLLT IHR ?

Am Kiefer arbeiten...oder an allem auer dem Kiefer ?
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.....


 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Martin R.

Am Kiefer arbeiten ...oder an allem auer dem Kiefer?(Froschknig)


Fr den "Kieferchirurgen"brauchst du aber auch Medizin  :Grinnnss!:  


Viel Spa noch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medibear

Ohne jetzt irgendjemanden beleidigen zu wollen oder bestimmte Threats anzuspreche: Keiner hat auch nur eine einzige konkrete Antwort gegeben, die einen Einblick verschafft! Es geht hier auch nicht darum herauszufinden was einfacher ist, um sich weniger Stre zu verschaffen. Es geht einfach nur darum, ganz objektiv (hier kommt wieder das Wort) zu beschreiben, was die Unterschiede sind und was wo evtl. etwas BESSER ist! 
Im brigen komme ich nich darauf, weil ich Identifikationsschwierigkeiten habe, sondern weil genau diese Fragen so oft gestellt wurden, aber nie richtig beantwortet sind. Es ist einfach lcherlich hier als Antworten drei mal zu schreiben...."berlege Dir mit was Du es spter zu tun haben mchtest..." Darum geht es nicht! es geht nur um die Studien und den Inhalt und die Organisation.

Viele Gre (wollte niemandem auf den Schlips treten)

medibear

----------


## Lava

Das sind zwei verschiedene Studiengnge! Da knntest du genauso gut versuchen, Germanistik und Baumphysiologie objektiv zu vergleichen.   :Hh?:

----------


## medibear

Hi Janine,

was Du da sagst, ist vollkommener Schwachsinn! Hier frage ich mich echt, wie man so was posten kann. Was ist denn bei den Fchern der Unterschied?
Die Motivation bei beiden Medizinrichtugen sollte es sein, anderen Menschen zu helfen, mehr nicht. Das ist und bleibt die Motivation. Bei beiden Fchern kennst Du Dich mit dem menschlichen Krper aus (bei ZM nur bis zum Becken) und bei beiden Fchern wirst Du spter Patienten zu behandeln haben.  Ob Du nun die Zhe reparierst, einen Appendix herausholst oder ein EKG machst, das ist doch nun wirklich egal und genau hier kommen Deine Vorlieben ins Spiel und genau hier liegt der kleine Unterschied! Zahnmedizin und Humanmedizin sind zwei Disziplinen der Medizin, die man nicht voneinander trennen kann!

Bitte bedenke das demnchst und schreibe nicht solche "Beleidigungen" (ich nennen es jetzt mal so!)

medibear  :Top:

----------


## medibear

Sorry, habe gerade ein paar Rechtschreibfehler gesehen bei meinem letzten Thread..... ich kann schreiben!!!
 :bhh:

----------


## Hellequin

> _Original geschrieben von medibear_ 
> * Zahnmedizin und Humanmedizin sind zwei Disziplinen der Medizin, die man nicht voneinander trennen kann!*


Das ist Schwachsinn! Beide Fcher sind eigenstndige Studienfcher mit ein paar Berhrungspunkten, und die vorallem in der Vorklinik. Als Zahnmediziner wirst du nicht in der "normalen" Medizin arbeiten, und als Humanmediziner nicht als Zahnarzt. Und dementsprechend ist das Studium in der Klinik auch aufgebaut.
Wie wre es mal mit dem Besuch bei der Studienberatung des Arbeitsamtes, da gibt hbsche Heftchen mit den jeweiligen Berufsbildern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maynard

@medibear


Ich weiss zwar nicht, wo du in Janine's beitrag eine beleidigende stelle gefunden hast, aber egal... Wohl etwas empfindlich?

ZM ist zwar ein bereich der humanmedizin, und im vorklinischen studienabschnitt auch wirklich fast themengleich, aber in der klinik ist es doch anderes arbeiten als bei der HM. Alleine der praktische teil berwiegt hier um lngen. Somit kann man die studiengnge tatschlich schwer miteinander vergleichen. Spter im berufsleben, sieht die sache schon wieder hnlicher aus. Diagnose, Therapie etc. Da hat der zahnarztberuf in der tat gemeinsamkeiten mit den/einigen anderen rztlichen fachrichtungen.

----------


## Lava

Was ich meinte ist, dass sich die beiden Fcher in ihrer Art und dem Aufbau und den Kursen etc. eben sehr unterscheiden und man deshlab nicht wirklich irgendwas vergleichen kann!

Und das wichtigste IST meiner Meinung nach, ob du dich auf Zhne und evtl. Kiefer spezialisieren willst oder nicht! Bei HM hast du immerhin eine wesentlich grere Auswahl an Bereichen, auf die du dich spezialisieren kannst.

Wenn du dich dennoch fr Unterschiede der Studiengnge interessierst, besorg dir doch einfach mal von der Uni deiner Wahl Infobroschren. Da steht drin, welche Kurse man in welchem Semester belegt.

----------


## Froschknig

> _Original geschrieben von Martin R._ 
> *Am Kiefer arbeiten ...oder an allem auer dem Kiefer?(Froschknig)
> 
> 
> Fr den "Kieferchirurgen"brauchst du aber auch Medizin  
> 
> 
> Viel Spa noch! *


Danke fr diese Bahnbrechende Neuerung..aber ZHNE Stecken AUCH im KIEFER  :bhh:

----------


## Martin R.

Danke fr diese Bahnbrechende Neuerung..aber ZHNE Stecken AUCH im KIEFER (Froschknig)

Kein Problem,versuch zu helfen wo ich kann.  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Martin R.

Was mchtest du denn konkret wissen?
Studienorganisation,Inhalte...?Das kannst du doch in jedem Studienfhrer wesentlich besser nachlesen.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Erfahrungsberichte zu bestimmten Kursen?Okay,die wird dir sicherlich jemand liefern knnen.
Ich glaube kaum,dass sich jemand hier zu einer gro angelegten Gegenberstellung der Fcher(was sowieso die wenigsten knnten,da sie nicht beides studiert haben.Ganz abgesehen von der neuen AO.)hinreien lt,da es zumindest in meinen Augen keinen wirklichen Zweck erfllt und dazu noch den Rahmen dieses Forums sprengen wrde.Hast du nicht mal in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben,dass die Zahnmedizin der Traumberuf fr dich ist?Wenn doch alles so klar ist,wozu dann diese Gegenberstellung?Nochmals,was soll das bringen?Alle Antworten welche du hier bekommen knntest sind doch sowieso subjektiv.Alle Fakten bekommt du(siehe Oben)in einer wahrscheinlich greren Flle aus dem Studienfhrer.
Jeder hat hier doch seinen zuknftigen "Traumberuf"gefunden.Es geht im Endeffekt wirklich nur darum wie Froschknig schon gesagt hat.Mchtest du am Kiefer oder am Rest des Krpers arbeiten?Wie die Studienorganisation bzw. was schwerer oder leichter ist kann dir doch vollkommen egal sein.
Aber wenn es deine journalistische oder wissenschaftliche Neugier so gro ist,schreib doch ne Dr.Arbeit darber oder grnde gleich ein Institut was sich damit beschftigt.Vielleicht bin aber  einfach nur vollkommen ignorant und erkenne die "Tiefe" deines Beitrags einfach nicht.  :grrrr....:  
Sorry!Kann aber nicht anders.

Sollte ich mich wiederholt haben,sowie Rechtschreibfehler einebaut haben so bitte ich das zu Entschuldigen.Is ja auch schon Spt.

----------


## Sawyer

Ohne jetzt den etwas gereizten Ton hier fortzusetzen, htte ich da eine Frage ;).

Vorstellen knnt ich mir sowohl ZM als auch HM.

Meine Frage ist jetzt wie der Unterschied vom Zeitaufwand her in beiden Studiengngen ist, denn hier im Forum habe ich nun mehr als einmal gelesen wie heftig ZM sein soll. Ich mchte allerdings auch in meinem Studium gerne Freunde, eine Beziehung (und die Mglichkeit/Zeit um eine zu finden!) und Zeit zum gelegentlichen Ausgehen haben. In welcher Richtung wrde ich das eher finden?

Ach ja und noch eine Frage, ich hoffe ich nerve nicht zu sehr: Kann man innerhalb des Studiums auch die Uni innerhalb Deutschlands wechseln?

----------


## Smibo

Uni wechseln kann man schon, ob es aber problemlos luft und Scheine angerechnet werden ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich.

Wenn du leben willst studier Medizin. Wenn du nach dem Studium leben willst, studier Zahnmedizin   :bhh:

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

naja, also ganz so pauschal wie smibo sagt kann man es auch nicht betrachten.
in zm hat man in der vorklinik jetzt auch nicht so extrem viel zu tun. die paar praktischen kurse kosten zwar nerven, aber wenn man dann zw. vier und sechs nach hause geht, dann kann man auch abschalten. und der lernaufwand ist auch nicht soooooo enorm. weggehen, und freundin und was wei ich ist zumindest in der vorklinik locker drin.
wies allerdings in der klinik aussieht wei ich noch nicht. leider

----------


## P. Sherman

Nachts ists klter als drauen!

----------


## nil

Ich habe Zahnmedizin gemacht, und meine Entscheidung damals folgendermaen getroffen...mein Vater ist Zahnarzt, mein Onkel Arzt fr Innere, Einblicke als Kind hatte ich in beide Felder...
Der Altruistische Grund fiel bei mir, wenn ich ehrlich bin, weg ( siehe mein Posting bei den Arztkindern...)
Ich bin eine Frau, ich habe mit 20 angefangen, Zahnmedizin ist krzer, man kann es theoretisch in 5 Jahren durchziehen. ( was  viele nicht schaffen, ein oder zwei Semester hngen bleiben, ist ziemlicher Schnitt. Das kann einem bei Human natrlich auch passieren, da grade in der Vorklinik die Klausuren oft identisch sind...). Das sprach fr mich FR Zahnmedizin ( biologische Uhr und so...). Auerdem die sptere Ttigkeit in einer Praxis, die Arbeit am Patienten, die zwar medizinisch, aber weit weniger verantwortungsvoll und auch psychisch belastend ist als in einigen Bereichen der Humanmedizin. ( Kinderonkologie, Intensivmedizin, Verbrennungen, Neuro etc. ). Bei mir sind es halt "nur" Zhne, die Facharztausbildung fllt weg, man bekommt leicht einen Job,der flexibel ist ( ich z.B. habe3, manchmal 4 Tage die Woche, mit Bro zu Hause etc. als ganze Stelle ) verdient auch am Anfang schon o.k. und hat weniger Dienste etc.
Was mchtest Du spter machen ? 
Fr Humanmedizin kann ich nicht sprechen, im Zahnmedizinstudium hat man Samstags frei, wenn man also ganz dringend darauf angewiesen ist, kann man da schon arbeiten. Bei uns gab es viele, die das gemacht haben, mich eingeschlossen. Ich habe auch mal unter der Woche gearbeitet, weil meine Chefin total lieb war und das halt zeitlich passte, ich denke aber da das nicht die Regel ist. Zahnmedizin ist sehr zeitintensiv, manchmal stressig und leider nicht zuletzt sehr teuer...weil man viel Kram fr praktische Kurse selbst zahlen mu...
Fr mich sind Arzt und Zahnarzt unterschiedliche Berufe, wobei der MKG- Chirurg fr mich eher zu den rzten zu zhlen ist, der ist halt Chirurg...
Wie gesagt, ich wrde mir, wenn ich es noch mal entscheiden msste, wieder eine Liste machen und beides gegeneinander stellen...

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## maxl2000

> naja, also ganz so pauschal wie smibo sagt kann man es auch nicht betrachten.
> in zm hat man in der vorklinik jetzt auch nicht so extrem viel zu tun. die paar praktischen kurse kosten zwar nerven, aber wenn man dann zw. vier und sechs nach hause geht, dann kann man auch abschalten. und der lernaufwand ist auch nicht soooooo enorm. weggehen, und freundin und was wei ich ist zumindest in der vorklinik locker drin.
> wies allerdings in der klinik aussieht wei ich noch nicht. leider


Vorklinik ist echt ein Kindergarten in Regensburg gegen das was nach dem Physikum kommt. Verla dich drauf.

----------


## Recall8

Ich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen Medizin bzw. Zahnmedizin- Studenten kennengelernt, der voller Inbrunst behaupten knnte, neben dem Studium noch sehr viel Spa zu haben.

Ich erinner mich nur wieder gerne an die gestrige einer Aussage einer Medizinerin:" Am Anfang ist es einfach nur sch****, in der Klinik auch, aber dann hat man sich dran gewhnt". 
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Ich glaube, wenn man viel Freizeit und Spa mchte, sind beide STudiengnge falsch. 
Leute, die behaupten, dass das Studium lger und mit wenig lernaufwand zu bewltigen ist, habe ich bisher nur im Internet "kennengelernt".

Ich muss zudem sagen, dass ich auch jetzt im 2.Semester gut zu tun hatte.

----------


## aisha20

mal was anderes.. kann man sich stundenplne vom medizin-studium (am besten in erlangen) anschauen? ich wsste gerne mal was da so zusammen kommt..

----------


## turinep

> Ich habe bisher noch keinen einzigen Medizin bzw. Zahnmedizin- Studenten kennengelernt, der voller Inbrunst behaupten knnte, neben dem Studium noch sehr viel Spa zu haben.


Ich fand das Studium eigentlich ganz ok. Wenn man mal von den Phasen vor den Examina absieht, hatte ich eigentlich recht viel Spa. Man muss halt einfach irgendwann Feierabend machen und sich ablenken!

----------


## Kackbratze

Ich hab SPass am Studium und Spass in meiner Freizeit.
Gut, jetzt seitdem ich an der DocWork arbeite ist das etwas anders geworden.
Aber insgesamt muss man nur wissen, wann Zeit fr paadies ist....

----------


## Recall8

> Ich fand das Studium eigentlich ganz ok. Wenn man mal von den Phasen vor den Examina absieht, hatte ich eigentlich recht viel Spa. Man muss halt einfach irgendwann Feierabend machen und sich ablenken!


In meinem Beitrag stand auch:
Leute, die behaupten, dass das Studium legr zu bewltigen ist, habe ich bisher nur im Internet "kennengelernt". 
 :hmmm...:  

Nein Spa beiseite, 
kann schon mglich sein, hngt auch von jedem selbst ab.
Man muss da eigene Erfahrungen sammeln.

----------


## Smibo

turinep is ja auch humani, sowas hrt man von keinem Zahni

----------


## Bee79

Sach ma,du hngst aber schon nochs Humani-Studium hinten dran,wenn du mit ZM fertig bist,oder?Sonst kommst du in deiner Unzufriedenheit ja noch um!!!Die meisten deiner Posts sind einfach mal nur negativ,das ist echt n bisschen krass oder?Ich meine,studierst du des Geldes wegen ZM oder warum hast du nicht schon frher zu HM gewechslet?
Wrde mich nur mal so interessieren...
Gre

----------


## turinep

> turinep is ja auch humani, sowas hrt man von keinem Zahni


bin in Personalunion auch Zahni ... und hatte auch Spa am Studium, als ich parallel zum 3. STEX Zhne aufgewachst habe (auch wenn ich jetzt nach dem Examen mehr Spa hatte   :Party:  )

----------


## Recall8

> bhatte auch Spa am Studium, als ich parallel zum 3. STEX Zhne aufgewachst habe


GOTT
 ::-angel:

----------


## schorsch_uni_rgsb

tja leute gibts*g* 
aber berflieger oder besonders coole typen muss es doch auch geben. ich wrde sie dennoch nicht gleich gott nennen*g*

----------

